# Stay on Topic



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm new to this site and something I've noticed is that someone will post a question then others will respond. The problem is after you read down a bit the responses get off topic. One case is the Thread where someone asks if anyone knows about electric heat drywall ceilings. Soon the responses start talking about the cost of power and then stray to the government and how it controls cost. We really need to stay on topic when posting to a particular thread. If you are reading a post and it gives you an idea about something you would like to talk about post a 'New Thread'. This way the poor guy that posted the original question does not have to read all the non related posts. 

Just an idea from an old drywaller. 

FabFour


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get back to us when you have a few hundred posts under your belt, Thats just how it rolls, ALL forums are like that. Thats just what people do, Its a chat site.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

*i completely understand what you are saying BUT*



FabFour said:


> I'm new to this site and something I've noticed is that someone will post a question then others will respond. The problem is after you read down a bit the responses get off topic. One case is the Thread where someone asks if anyone knows about electric heat drywall ceilings. Soon the responses start talking about the cost of power and then stray to the government and how it controls cost. We really need to stay on topic when posting to a particular thread. If you are reading a post and it gives you an idea about something you would like to talk about post a 'New Thread'. This way the poor guy that posted the original question does not have to read all the non related posts.
> 
> Just an idea from an old drywaller.
> 
> FabFour


Hey FabFour, I totally see where you are coming from, if a person came on here looking for a specific answer sometimes you do have to sift through some crap to get to it, but ultimately the answer is there. And one thing I have noticed although I do not particpate TO much in the threads, I am on here pretty much every day reading what these jokers have to say!!! its hilarious! once you are around for a little bit you will come to love the random nonsense that comes outta these fools mouths! :jester:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone notice that the DJIA closed at 11547.31 today?? Hope and change, yeah that is what Obama gave us.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Anyone notice that the DJIA closed at 11547.31 today?? Hope and change, yeah that is what Obama gave us.



Tell them to fix their clock !:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My wife's dog has a strange rash on it's A$$ ...Smells to high heaven!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

yeast infection:blink:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So this rope walks into the bar.... orders a drink.

The bartender looks at the rope and says: Hey I cant serve you, you're a rope, get out here.

The rope goes outside, ties himself in a knot, takes the free end of the rope and frayes the end.

The rope goes back into the bar and orders a drink. The bartender says: Hey aren't you the roipe I just threw outa here.

The rope says: NOPE - I'M A FRAYED KNOT


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

FabFour said:


> I'm new to this site and something I've noticed is that someone will post a question then others will respond. The problem is after you read down a bit the responses get off topic. One case is the Thread where someone asks if anyone knows about electric heat drywall ceilings. Soon the responses start talking about the cost of power and then stray to the government and how it controls cost. We really need to stay on topic when posting to a particular thread. If you are reading a post and it gives you an idea about something you would like to talk about post a 'New Thread'. This way the poor guy that posted the original question does not have to read all the non related posts.
> 
> Just an idea from an old drywaller.
> 
> FabFour



Now if you had said that we need a thread about BEER and that no one should go off topic there would not be a problem.

I LIKE BEER.:yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

They say Its gonna thunderstorm here tomorrw, that's weird in november, I think my wifes best friends cat has fleas ..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Might as well stay on topic for one more post at least. A British Columbian drinking Alberta beer. I like this stuff and its cheap like Lucky.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> yeast infection:blink:


NO!!! that's my wife!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

After the day I had today, you guys bring on a smile. Makes my wife suspicious, though... smiling at the computer!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> After the day I had today, you guys bring on a smile. Makes my wife suspicious, though... smiling at the computer!


Ringo started it!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I suppose it all depends on whether you prefer mesh or paper.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Paper, I watched a movie last night, Grand tureno with clint east wood, Not bad movie, Good actor is clint, The car wasnt bad either. I dont think he had a yeast infection but he sure did like beer.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Go get me a beer dragon lady.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Go get me a beer dragon lady.


Seen it have we :yes: I really liked that car, It amazing how older cars have so much value now, And growing, They are almost an investment if you get the right one.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Paper, I watched a movie last night, Grand tureno with clint east wood, Not bad movie, Good actor is clint, The car wasnt bad either. I dont think he had a yeast infection but he sure did like beer.


Yeah, that was a good movie. I saw "Stone" the other night, that was a good movie too. Deniro and Edward Norton. The transfer of characters from "good" to "evil" and vice versa was fascinating.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

By the way...I LOVE Drywall Talk :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> By the way...I LOVE Drywall Talk :laughing:


Drywall???........Whats Drywall???? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Paper, I watched a movie last night, Grand torino with clint east wood, Not bad movie, Good actor is clint, The car wasnt bad either. I dont think he had a yeast infection but he sure did like beer.


he didn't like slopes or fish heads either ...I love that movie...YOU want to see a good,,,,Great movie ?????? The good the bad and the ugly! 
Long ,,but worth watching.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Ringo. This has turned out to be a great thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Drywall???........Whats Drywall???? :whistling2::jester:


You know, it's that stuff you do stuff to, and stuff. Stay FOCUSED man!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> You know, it's that stuff you do stuff to, and stuff. Stay FOCUSED man!


Or Capt. would say..''pay attention man!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Or Capt. would say..''pay attention man!!!!


Watch out, the old goat may be watching you right now:whistling2:



You know I had to sneak a sheep or a goat joke in this thread some where, it just wouldn't be DWT without one


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Thanks Ringo. This has turned out to be a great thread.:thumbsup:


So why is he called Ringo then?? Does he like the beetles?? I dont mind the beetles, John lennon was great, Paul McCartny not so. Listened to some bon jovi today, First time for ages, They had some good songs, Keep the faith.

Ive been working at this place with amazing gardens, I wasnt really into gardens but this is impressive, They spend so much time in there gardens do gardeners, I might make some gardens at my new place. They got cows too, No sheep though, I tryed it off my step ladder but they kept walking away :furious:


----------



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

cazna said:


> Get back to us when you have a few hundred posts under your belt, Thats just how it rolls, ALL forums are like that. Thats just what people do, Its a chat site.


Let's see now......if I can't post until I have a few hundred post under my belt how will I ever get a few hundred post? You didn't think of that did you 

FabFour


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> So why is he called Ringo then?? Does he like the beetles?? I dont mind the beetles, John lennon was great, Paul McCartny not so. Listened to some bon jovi today, First time for ages, They had some good songs, Keep the faith.
> 
> Ive been working at this place with amazing gardens, I wasnt really into gardens but this is impressive, They spend so much time in there gardens do gardeners, I might make some gardens at my new place. They got cows too, No sheep though, I tryed it off my step ladder but they kept walking away :furious:


Guess you better call Kiwiman in to help you hold that cow, kiwiman does drywall too don't he, he should be dumb like cow, strong like bull.

Was yakking to some taper in a coffee shop, kept saying he was from out west, was here on vacation, kept repeating he was from out west, I kept asking where out west, he then looked at me like I'm stupid, and said, "well I'm from Alberta of coarse" B.C, Manitoba, and Saskatchewan are gone now, I think he was a newphie:whistling2:

Is the weather nice where you are today Cazna, No snow here yet

Where have Rhardman and Smisner50 gone to

here's a good documentary on Queen http://documentaryheaven.com/queen-days-of-our-lives/ their lead singers name was freddie, there's no ringo in the band, it's a good doc, I need a good documentary to watch, anyone know of one.

I hate winter, but rum does taste better in the winter, rather than beer


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

......Funny thread fella's


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is the weather nice where you are today Cazna, No snow here yet


Tell him Caz :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

FabFour said:


> Let's see now......if I can't post until I have a few hundred post under my belt how will I ever get a few hundred post? You didn't think of that did you
> 
> 
> FabFour


Well theres a point Fabringo?? As 2buck said, dumb as cow strong as bull. Good to see you have a sence of humour, Welcome Fabringo :yes:



2buckcanuck said:


> Is the weather nice where you are today Cazna, No snow here yet





Kiwiman said:


> Tell him Caz :whistling2:


Well Actually 2buck today was ok but yesterday we had a massive rain storm and that really pissed our rivers off, I got to work but couldnt get home cause of road flooding, I got home at 11pm, Drove through some tyre deep water and pulling out a stalled truck in the middle of it, (I F ing love my nissan truck)

Gonna bomb down tomorrow as well so could be another flood.

Here a pic, See our flood wall, The towns been flooded many times so they built that wall, Only 2 metres more and it could have gone over, There is a wharf under that water and its 7 m higher than normal.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Boy the rain must have pelted down. Are there any boats trying to enter the mouth?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Boy the rain must have pelted down. Are there any boats trying to enter the mouth?


No way would they try that, If you thought the river mouth looked bad from that boat vid you should see it when its flowing like this, 3 times as bad as that, No boats getting in, and the rivers got logs in it, Its quite a big catchment with many smaller but still good sized rivers flowing into the main river, Lots of farmland and up country valleys to drain.

This guys is standing on the wharf thats well under water in the first pic. Its got a hell of a flow on.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Well Actually 2buck today was ok but yesterday we had a massive rain storm and that really pissed our rivers off, I got to work but couldnt get home cause of road flooding, I got home at 11pm, Drove through some tyre deep water and pulling out a stalled truck in the middle of it, (I F ing love my nissan truck)
> 
> Gonna bomb down tomorrow as well so could be another flood.
> 
> Here a pic, See our flood wall, The towns been flooded many times so they built that wall, Only 2 metres more and it could have gone over, There is a wharf under that water and its 7 m higher than normal.


Gee, that sucks,,,,, but you know what, I would still take that weather over snow any day of the week:thumbsup:

But it does give me a idea on how you can catch that cow, get your wellies out and...........never mind, I'm sure you will figure it out :whistling2:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cazna said:


> Get back to us when you have a few hundred posts under your belt, Thats just how it rolls, ALL forums are like that. Thats just what people do, Its a chat site.


 
Yeah, I am the low post count guy who stirs up nonsense. I don't think there is room for 2 of us.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> You know, it's that stuff you do stuff to, and stuff. Stay FOCUSED man!


 are you talking about that "thing"i do stuff to. cause thats a totally different topic.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Yeah, I am the low post count guy who stirs up nonsense. I don't think there is room for 2 of us.


You would make it on my my list of most interesting or *$^&*%# people to meet:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

.....and to think a friend asked me the other day.....you really need a forum to talk about drywall?....HAHA


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> are you talking about that "thing"i do stuff to. cause thats a totally different topic.


Where ya been Carp? haven't seen you here for a while.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> are you talking about that "thing"i do stuff to. cause thats a totally different topic.


Keep the sheep and blow up dolls out of it carpy :jester:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cazna said:


> Paper, I watched a movie last night, Grand tureno with clint east wood, Not bad movie, Good actor is clint, The car wasnt bad either. I dont think he had a yeast infection but he sure did like beer.


 
I like Gran Torino. Most of the guys I know are like Clint Eastwood in that movie. I like how he calls the black punks spooks, no PC nonsense there!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> You would make it on my my list of most interesting or *$^&*%# people to meet:thumbup::whistling2:


 
You don't want to meet me. You know I think Canada is irrelevant and nonsense.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I like Gran Torino. Most of the guys I know are like Clint Eastwood in that movie. I like how he calls the black punks spooks, no PC nonsense there!


Whats up with the youth of today, Makes you wonder what off spring they are going to produce 



CatD7 said:


> You don't want to meet me. You know I think Canada is irrelevant and nonsense.


I dont think 2buck likes you anymore now, Besides New Zealand is the most important country in the world  :1eye:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> New Zealand is the most important country in the world  :1eye:


Second only to Australia. We must be important we got a visit from President Obama:yes:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Second only to Australia. We must be important we got a visit from President Obama:yes:.


Yeah thats true, The snobby [email protected] didnt come and visit me.

I see they are putting an army base in Austrailia, Chinas got them spooked. Imagine if a country as big as china decided it needs more room and resourses and expanded, 1.3 billion of them, Same as india  Even nukes would struggle to contain that What was the population of germany when they gave it a go, 100 million or so?? And look at the carnage that caused, What could 1.3 billion do???? Lucky those countrys have no history of such actions.


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Hey FabFour, I totally see where you are coming from, if a person came on here looking for a specific answer sometimes you do have to sift through some crap to get to it, but ultimately the answer is there. And one thing I have noticed although I do not particpate TO much in the threads, I am on here pretty much every day reading what these jokers have to say!!! its hilarious! once you are around for a little bit you will come to love the random nonsense that comes outta these fools mouths! :jester:


Why dont you participate? could it be that you dont know a f#@#!!in thing about drywall? Maybe if you would participate and prove what you know, your post would have some merit to it. dumbass.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Why dont you participate? could it be that you dont know a f#@#!!in thing about drywall? Maybe if you would participate and prove what you know, your post would have some merit to it. dumbass.


Huh ! Kinda harsh considering he has 3 times + 1 as many posts as you.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> Why dont you participate? could it be that you dont know a f#@#!!in thing about drywall? Maybe if you would participate and prove what you know, your post would have some merit to it. dumbass.


I deleted my post, I had my head up my a$$ once again.


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Huh ! Kinda harsh considering he has 3 times + 1 as many posts as you.


So you judge how much someone knows by their post count?


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I deleted my post, I had my head up my a$$ once again.


That wasnt directed at you slim. it was for the joker calling everyone fools and jokers.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> That wasnt directed at you slim. it was for the joker calling everyone fools and jokers.


Yeah, in my response I was under the impression that you were directing your reply to FabFour, who has demonstrated a wealth of knowledge in the few posts that I've seen....then I saw that it was MacDry, and I'm not as familiar with his posts. Seriously, I had my head in my a$$:laughing:


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, in my response I was under the impression that you were directing your reply to FabFour, who has demonstrated a wealth of knowledge in the few posts that I've seen....then I saw that it was MacDry, and I'm not as familiar with his posts. Seriously, I had my head in my a$$:laughing:


yeah you kinda confused me there slim. I didnt see your previous post.:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> So you judge how much someone knows by their post count?


I guess I was acknowledging participation. That counts for something either way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Were all like peas @ carrots . No matter how many post we have.:tt2:
Were all stuck in the same trade.


----------



## Bazookaguy (Oct 24, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I guess I was acknowledging participation. That counts for something either way.


well I guess if I was on here everyday like mcdry claims he is, I could pad my post count to look like I actually know something about drywall.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazookaguy said:


> well I guess if I was on here everyday like mcdry claims he is, I could pad my post count to look like I actually know something about drywall.


Macdry is cool, says it all in his post here http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/goldblatt-taping-tools-2514/#post39317

He had this at the end of his sentence also:jester:

Just gotta understand Canuck humour, Something tape tech don't understand:whistling2:

2buckcanuck, the one with the most post


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Where ya been Carp? haven't seen you here for a while.


i had my third baby october12 and i barely come on the computer much lately. also i have been doing only carpentry. also when you are out of the loop and not posting and you get behind on the threads its kind of overwhelming when i do come on. i've been meaning to take some pictures of the house i am working on. 8 or 9 thousand square foot house we are framing. cool project to be on.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i had my third baby october12 and i barely come on the computer much lately. also i have been doing only carpentry. also when you are out of the loop and not posting and you get behind on the threads its kind of overwhelming when i do come on. i've been meaning to take some pictures of the house i am working on. 8 or 9 thousand square foot house we are framing. cool project to be on.


Congratulations! (on the new baby first and foremost, and on the big carpenteering job too:thumbsup


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats Carp. I hope you are getting some sleep:thumbsup:. A new bub in the house can stuff up your sleep pattern.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> You don't want to meet me. You know I think Canada is irrelevant and nonsense.


That's ok catd7, your going to half to play second fiddle for a while anyhow, I found somebody new to pick on till then:whistling2:

and hey capentaper, great news about bringing another Canuck into the world, whats that make now,,,,,, three???????:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I bought one of these mudshark, a 4" one, 13 bucks, since you said not to

never trust a Vancouver Canucks fan:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I would trust a Canuck fan before I trusted one of your fairies from Toronto.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Its been 24 hours without a reply from Toronto - I must have hit a nerve. Are you OK - hope you haven't fallen down.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Its been 24 hours without a reply from Toronto - I must have hit a nerve. Are you OK - hope you haven't fallen down.


I just didn't want to pick on your date, he's not that cute:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I just didn't want to pick on your date, he's not that cute:whistling2:


Yeah....thanks for putting ANOTHER copy of that photo on the boards.


----------

